# Future GTO Depreciation



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Has anyone figured a depreciation table for GTO's. Just wondering what we can expect our GTO's to be worth from 2010 to 2020. 

I brought mine with 11000 miles in 2007 for $24999 and trade in value is currently at $15000 with 16000 miles. I know there is a big difference between retail and trade in value.

Just wondering when our prized possessions will have a trade in value below 5 grand. :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My gut feeling is: Current Pontiacs will nose dive in their worth with Pontiac going down the tubes. Incentives to sell the remaining cars will drive the values downward. In the long term I would expect the performance type cars to be collectible. Classic GTOs are highly sought after now. I would expect the classics to command an even higher value. (Once the market regains itself). To own a performance car from Pontiac with a defunct name? It's worth it to hang on to it and see what happens. GTO owners of yesteryear who had one that gave it up now who want to go out and buy one and are paying 10x more then they did for it back in the day. I have yet to hear from a classic owner who said boy am I glad I got rid of it. I can see the same thing happening with the new gen GTO's. Me personally, I'd ride it out and see what happens. 

There is NO way in hell I would let my 05 go for 15K. (The SAP is worth that alone, LMAO) To "give it away" at an insulting price is not an option. A buyer's steal of a deal today may be the seller's self kick in the ass in the future. 
This is just my opinon but who'd a thunk back in the 70's those GTO's would be commanding the attention they get now? If Pontiac would have folded back in the mid 70's only the Leno types would be able to afford them now. Unless some one needs the $$ or doesn't care about what the market will offer, I'd sit on it.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for your input Judge. You make a lot of sense.... as always. 

I was at an Olds/Hurst car show yesterday and I registered my GTO. Was the only GTO there. The weather was bad so even though there was food and plenty of it, the attendance was low. Still I saw 2 people write down my GTO as there favorite car there. I did not win, but it was nice to see. 

Much of my conversation with car owners revolved around the death of Pontiac and potential value of the GTO which made me wonder and prompt this thread.

Our GTO is also the only example of a non-retro re-introduction of a muscle car so the stage is set.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Some may say.......Well Olds went out and the 442's overall didn't sky rocket like some may think they should have even though I see some going for a nice buck. The answer to that is: Even though the 442's were nice, they were not a GTO.


----------



## Iluvgyna (May 17, 2009)

If you can keep your car. 
People looking to sell really never get anywhere near the investment they have in their car. You always have buyers that want to pay nothing for gto's. They are just looking for that desperate seller. 
Future value of the car will depend on if they are wanted. Collectors will pay for cars just look at Barret Jackson. 
Good luck and hold onto your GTO....:cheers


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are a couple of reasons you should sit on your GTO.

1. GMC Syclone/Typhoon
2. Buick GNX
3. Impala SS (90's model)
4. Supra TT
5. 05 STi
6. FD RX-7
7. 04-05 Cobra

I believe that this car will receive the credit it always deserved within a few years. It's faster than ANY SRT-8, any N/A Mustang variant, more luxurious and liveable than any of the above cars... except for maybe the Impala.

GM, as well as other manufacturers, have on several occassions built some amazing cars that were received with less than enthusiasm by the general public, only to become prized after possessions once they stopped manufacturing them. It usually takes a few years for people to realize what an amazing vehicle has just passed them by, and I receive compliments about my car everywhere I go..... usually followed with "You don't see too many of these". This is letting me think that I might just hold on, and keep driving this thing 'til the wheel's fall off. LS series engines are touted as some of the most power-producing and mod-happy platforms out there, and once we've cleared the wonderful reign of Obamunism and unnecessary Govt. waste and spending, the american people will recover and look for toys once again. I'm just waiting for us to get over the Global Warming mania. lol. Just remember that the cutting edge of science has always been rather dull. lol. I mean, the brightest people on the world thought that the world was flat, that people would suffocate in trains going faster than 55 mph, that the sound barrier was impossible to break, and that the world would freeze over (70's). 

I'm already seeing an increase in car sale prices in the autotrader. Where I'd find GTO's in the mid teens, the asking prices are creeping higher and higher. I'm sitting pretty on mine. Maintenance is a breeze, meaning I can do it myself, parts are cheap and available at any local parts store..... so why sell it? I get 23+mpg on road trips, and I don't drive that much the rest of the time anyway.... so I'm hanging on to mine.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont care what the car is going to be worth. I never plan on selling it anyway. I bought the car because it is awesome... I love lsx based cars and it was a steal. I mean what other 400hp car can you get for $20,000 that is as awesome as this one? Just drive and enjoy!! The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If someone made a decent offer for mine it would be gone in a heartbeat. I guess I'm just ready to move on to something else. I think my next car will possibly be an Infinity M35/M45 for my luxury ride and a used Z06 to compensate for my tiny weenie.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Great thoughts. I don't remember the Buick GNX but you bring up good points with all the others. :cheers

The prevailing theme from you is that these GTO's are great cars. In the near future, I would love to say "I told you so" to those that bashed them.:lol:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

The GNX was a Buick Grand National with attitude...
Bill


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


> If someone made a decent offer for mine it would be gone in a heartbeat. I guess I'm just ready to move on to something else.


PM me if you are serious, with pics, mods, and price. My brother was going to get a '90s ZR1 but after driving my car he is now looking for someone else's finished product. 


raspantienator said:


> Great thoughts. I don't remember the Buick GNX but you bring up good points with all the others.


Don't know what a GNX is?!?! Mods, escort him out of the site please. j/k

You know how guys used to always talk about the infamous and legendary Supra's? There always seemed to be stories of massive hp Supra's destroying everything in there path, so easily and cheaply modded to obscene hp heights? Take that shock and awe, hero worship type aura and put the fabled and feared Buick Grand National name there. GM made a breathtakingly sophisticated, digital fuel injection, intercooled turbo charged V6 with a equally amazingly stout overdrive transmission in a full frame car. Corvette owners would see one of those all blacked out GN's coming up behind them and they would turn off the road; 5.0 Mustangs drivers ended up in the hospital from the whiplash induced when the GN's turbo blew off next to them... Once heard that a GNX's hood scoop accidentally inhaled a Volkswagen Beetle when it's turbo spooled as he was passing it...


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

i personally think that the 04 will command more premium than the 05 or the 06 due to the engine size and look by number's. for original components. mod's maybe. don't now. ether way gto's have been resurrected from the dead and are now dead again. mustang lives on vet's live on. only time will tell. my hat's off to those who hold them and sorry for those that don't .. i will never sell ether one of mine.the 04 is total original and the 06 is modded massively. and will continue to mod till i'm happy which will be never.

I SAY. i own it , i drive it, and i don't see to many of me out there other than right here in this forum. we are all friend's in this generation. and that's worth more than any dealer or value appraiser could ever put on my cars.even if we don't agree.i also think that because of little number's on production, it will command price in years to come.... nuff said....


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

RJ made a great point.

What other car could you possibly get that blends comfort, speed, and subtlety? I feel like a great white swimming among minnows when I'm driving this thing. 

I fear no other car, and have no hesitation to rape or run with anything. Obviously I understand that I can't beat some of the exotics out there, but it sure is funny to watch someone's face as I'm pulling past their struggling M5/3, Carrera, Mustang, Z, or most other performance cars. At freeway speeds, it's not even a contest with most cars... they don't stand a chance.

What other car is out there that does all that? The only one that comes to mind is the GT-R, and that costs 4-5 times as much as my GTO.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is why our GTO's will appreciate. I hope all of you learned your history! It will be a long time before you see V8's like our's produced again. In another 5 years you won't find one available new in the States for less than $80-90K. It will be too difficult to get 35MPG...

Obama set to release pollution standards - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

REX said:


> Here is why our GTO's will appreciate. I hope all of you learned your history! It will be a long time before you see V8's like our's produced again. In another 5 years you won't find one available new in the States for less than $80-90K. It will be too difficult to get 35MPG...
> 
> Obama set to release pollution standards - Yahoo! Finance


Well said I guess we have to wait and see what happends.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

GNX???? Sorry- Always knew of the Grand National, just did not know of a GNX variant of the car. Too bad SnS but I was escorted back to the site regardless of your request.:lol:

Now if the GM dealers would simply charge retail for the Camaro, they would sell more cars.


----------

